# my keeper babies!



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

well outta the kaliedescope i have chosen these 6 girls as keepers, most are satin with the exception of a couple! what i would like to know is... do i have a couple of blues here??? 



















and this is a keeper from another litter... but what colour is she??









xx


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I've no idea, but she has the sweetest little face!!!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

looks lilac, very sweet


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

cool, what about the 2 bluey type ones?...


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, a lovely litter.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

:love1 banded


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Definitely blues but I'm wondering if there is a c-dilute happening?


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

im new to mousie genetics so please bare with me... what is c-dilute? i assume it is a gene which dilutes the colour like in doves etc but forgive my ignorance.. whats the difference. does anyone have any literature on basic mouse genetics that i can study to get a basic understanding?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is a very good website for beginner genetics. I still use it all the time...it's a wonderful tool for mousers.

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/index.html

C-dilute meaning there may be extra genes located in the C locus that can come into play and change the way the rest of the genetics on the other loci appear. After you read through the site above you'll see the information on the different locus and it should all start to make sense..and if not you've always got the forum to ask questions


----------

